# Tex-Shooter's Modified Daisy P51



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

In 2005 Nell and I started shooting exhibitions. I we let the public get involved and soon found found out you don't let them shoot your prized wood slingshots! So I made up 7 of these for the public to shoot at our exhibitions. This is the only one that I have left and I keep it for my collection to bring back found memories of these events.


----------



## M Mars (Jul 22, 2019)

That quite a modification. What did you use to weld it?


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Way cool, Tex. What is the wrist brace constructed from?


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

A buddy of mine welded them with a MIG!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Pretty cool mod Tex. You ever think about one of those welds breaking?


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Blue Raja said:


> Way cool, Tex. What is the wrist brace constructed from?


It is just a baby sock covering the original.


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

If the forks were at a steeper angle, it would have the same profile as a Saunders Wrist Rocket Pro.

Great mod!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Blue Raja said:


> If the forks were at a steeper angle, it would have the same profile as a Saunders Wrist Rocket Pro.
> 
> Great mod!


You could not bend these old ones they were not only hardened, but also chrome plated, which made then pretty brittle, but strong. I don't know about the new P51's, but they are not chrome plated so they may not be as hard either! I never worried about welds that the man that welded mine did. One of my friends also had a plasma welder.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Thanks for sharing! Definitely a great looking and functioning mod for sure.


----------



## chuck sitas (Sep 9, 2019)

Tex, thanks for sharing. I'm 76 and a welder. I tig weld and I'd stack my life on my welds. No way are they gonna let go. I make some rockets similar to yours and the ant. Great stuff . Are you old enough to remember shooting red car inner tubes. At that time use kids would give almost anything for a red rubber car inner tube.. Way better than the black ones.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

chuck sitas said:


> Tex, thanks for sharing. I'm 76 and a welder. I tig weld and I'd stack my life on my welds. No way are they gonna let go. I make some rockets similar to yours and the ant. Great stuff . Are you old enough to remember shooting red car inner tubes. At that time use kids would give almost anything for a red rubber car inner tube.. Way better than the black ones.


I am 82 ( be 83 next month) and yes I do remember, I started making slingshots inter tubes when I was about 7. You can still buy the red rubber that was used in inter tubes, it is called Linatex. It used to be made in Texas but the company sold to a German firm. The Rubber is still good, but the Tolerances are horrible. It is used to line surrey tanks now days!


----------



## chuck sitas (Sep 9, 2019)

Tex shooter, good to hear from you. I see your from Texas, hope your not where the storm hit. Take care my friend.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Ibojoe said:


> Pretty cool mod Tex. You ever think about one of those welds breaking?


EEYaoooww! That would leave a mark! :nerd: :shocked:


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

There are many slingshots far more dangerous than one that is properly welded. If you want one of the safest slingshots around, I would recommend a Saunders, if the tip breaks on one of there's all you get back is the bands everything else just pops apart. I suppose that a weld might break if not properly welded, but I have never saw that happen. Of course you want someone that is a very good welder to to do your welding for you and then I would advise that the weld be tested. I don,t do my own welding just because i am not a good welder, but I know two suburb welders and welding does not cost that much. Oh yes, I have shot the same welded slingshot since 2002.


----------



## gunslingster (Sep 23, 2019)

Well, if it hasn't broke in 17 years, then I reckon thats some mighty good welding!


----------



## coyote-1 (Oct 24, 2013)

Here's a great mod for the versions of this that have ammo dispensers built into the hollow handle.

Those dispense 10 balls of .50", and come with steel ammo. But if you remove the existing dispenser, they can handle 9 balls up to .68 caliber. (You can actually fit up to .75 cal, but you need some clearance for a new dispenser.)

I've designed a push-button system that dispenses .68cal lead. Reason? .68cal lead balls weigh almost 7 times as much as .50 steel. MUCH more significant impact..... and at short range (under 6 meters) the falloff is not drastic enough to render it inaccurate. It dispenses only one ball at a time; there is no possibility of all the balls running out.

The key is in creating the correct 'path' for the ammo. Dunno if I can post pics yet, but will try later when the final part is done.


----------

